# Natural ways to get weed out of your system fast?



## XTCluvR

I have a little less than 3 weeks to get a small amount(about 2 joints) of weed out of my system and I cannot get any clean out.  Some I've heard just drinking alot of water/juice will clean you out.  Please tell me if that will work and if it is possible to get the weed out of my system before 3 weeks without out using cleanout.  Any helpful suggestions please.


----------



## superluminal

I hate to be the one to tell you, but the only thing that really works is to drink a BOATLOAD of water (8+ glasses per day....I know it's more than you feel like you can take, but it's the only way), excercise with wild abandon (we're talking at LEAST an hour a day of pushing yourself to your limit), and avoid things that slow your metabolism, like heavy foods and "downers."
"Clean out" potions are BULLSHIT and don't do crap. The only thing that works is to move lots of fluid through your system, aggressively stimulate your metabolism with excercise and good nutrition, and cross your fingers.
Or stick it to the man and don't submit to tests. But, of course, not all of us have that option.
Good luck! Don't stress, stick to the plan and you'll be just fine. Three weeks should be just enough time if you don't laze out and try to save yourself at the last minute with placebo bullshit ripoff formulas or try to fake your way through the test with purchased urine or some such. That usually doesn't work either.


----------



## stopthemadness

generally, clean out potions are crap, but my friend (who is a bona fide STONER), drank an assload of that goldenseal tea (maybe it wasn't tea... she may have just gotten goldenseal in liquid form and drank it in water).  at any rate, she passed with flying colors.
good luck.
------------------
"Ass, cash, or grass.  Nobody rides for free."


----------



## stopthemadness

well shit, i just re-read your post.  if you've got three weeks and only smoked two joints, you'll be fine with just a whole lotta water.
my friend cleaned herself out in two days.
------------------
"Ass, cash, or grass.  Nobody rides for free."


----------



## YurMomGaveMeHead

Just go to www.erowid.org  and look at the drug testing section. I'll help you out because I know what it is like to be on testing. You will be 100% fine, no need to overload on water, or cranberry juice, or bleach or any of that bullshit. Those couple of joints will be out of you system in less than a week. 
And a note to other posters, please dont post all of this bullshit information. I just used the search button to see what people say about this topic, and most of it is complete bullshit. If you dont know exactly what you are talking about, dont bother posting to get your voice heard. While it is unfortunate, too much can depend on these drug tests for people to be just spewing out stories of past/failed tests that happened to 'their boy.' Just to clarify this thread:
drinking 'BOATLOADS' of water wont do anything, it is only somewhat effective to load up right before the test, golden seal comes in pills, not liquid form, it is only effective in masking the pot a relatively small percentage of the time, and it is one of the easiest contaminants to test for, and since it is something 50 year old poeple take for their annume system, it will definetaly be suspicious.
[This message has been edited by YurMomGaveMeHead (edited 22 July 2001).]


----------



## JDiggidy

Why don't you just not smoke if you know your going to have a piss test.  I mean I'm not trying to flame you or anything.  But I have piss tests every 2 weeks because of probation.  An I was a everyday smoker.  So just find something like shrooms, there always fun =P.
------------------
Deezz nuts


----------



## stopthemadness

oops. sorry. didn't know this was a board we could post on only if we were scientists.  in my opinion, it is helpful to hear what others have tried. if someone is looking for information, i think it is appropriate to give it to them.  
while the two joints will get out of his/her system in a week, people DO like to try different things even if it is only for peace of mind.
and for your info, smarty pants, goldenseal DOES come in liquid form.  it can be extracted and is sold at health stores in dropper bottles.
------------------
"Ass, cash, or grass.  Nobody rides for free."


----------



## NeoMagic

take some pills called niacin.  you can buy them from your local grocery store or gnc store.  i took 12 in a 3 day period and drank a good amount of water and passed.


----------



## stinky

THC is not water soluable and drinking a lot of water in the days prior to a test doesn't do shit.  What you should do is exercise like mad because THC is "stored" in fat cells. Also, avoid fatty foods.  But, about two days before the test stop exercising and just sit on you ass.  This "seals" the THC in your body.  On the day of the test take a lot of vitamin b anc c in addition to drinking as much cranbeary juice and water as humanly possible.  This will dilute your piss but the vitamins will keep your piss yellow so it won't look diluted.  Make sure that your piss test isn't your first leak of the day and fill up the cup midstream.  If you do this you should get a negative THC reading J/K.
Or, if you like smoking pot to much you can do the following.  Find a friend who has clean piss and get them to go in a cup for you.  Then, rig a tube to a sealable bag.  It also helps to have a spigot on the end of the tube.  Before you go in to take the test tape the bag to your leg and and the tube to your dick.  You also need to get some packaged hand warmers and tape those to the bag so the piss stays warm.  When you take the test open up the spigot and squeaze the clean piss in to the cup.
If any of this doesn't make sense just say so and I will try and clarify.  Good luck with your test.
peace


----------



## -spiderman-

I know a guy in school who hooked me up with weed for a bit.  Anyways he woke up one morning and his parents demanded a urine drug test.  He said he just went, so he couldn't go, and asked if he could go after school.  They agreed.  Anyways as the day passed, I think he drank a SHITLOAD of grapefruit juice...gallons of it.  He tested negative for THC (meaning he was clean...tards  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 ).  
I dunno  
------------------
The only real drug problem is scorin real good drugs -- aim: Diskchucker


----------



## Party_Animal

I heard cranberry juice helps purge your system....but I'm not sure.
------------------
http://www.epo.20m.com
Whatever you look for, is the focus


----------

